# My New Flats Boat!



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I sold my gheenoe and purchased a boat that I could fish the flats and take off shore.  I was looking at the Panga 18 and the Andros 18 and ended up sea trialing a Renegade Nomad 18.  I fell in love with the ride, storage, and two live wells.  I miss my gheenoe very much.  I love the simplicity, ten minutes to wash it and two minutes to put it in my garage.  Now things are very tight in my garage and it takes over an hour to clean and put the boat away.  I guess everything is a sacrifice.  Here is my new boat!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats. Look forward to seeing the fishing reports.


----------



## lilE (Mar 2, 2008)

sweet boat love the color. is that a boat cleaning cart?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

congrats on the new ride.
i dont see the gps on there yet.
did u get my message on the 545 s?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

She's a beauty! 
Renegade is a local company (St. Pete) and is known for a high 
quality product....you should have real good luck with her!
Congrats [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Dave


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess ur RenegadeGuy now...... 

Sweet Ride...........Im jealous.....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice, reminds me of the old Paramounts. 

Thats quite a jump from a noe too, looks like you could run to the Dry Tortuga's and back in that one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice. I was talking to the original owner / developer of Renegade marine a couple of weeks ago and he had nothing but good things to say about the current production. Those Nomads were way ahead of their time and still one of my favorites. 

Congrats.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

dam sexy boat, congrats on the new ride


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

nice boat Steve I think it's time for me to show you some spots in the Florida Keys....

also sorry for this but it is a job that was given to me for some unknown reason......Looks Tippy!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

like the color, it appears to be a little bigger than a gheenoe


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

No that is not A boat cleaning cart. I'm A working stiff who cleans about 25 swimming pools A day. That's A swimming pool cleaning cart that has A 30 LB trolling motor mounted in the cleaning head. I have A full size deep cycle battery and 50 feet of electric cord. This cart allows me to do more pools A day.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I guess we need to change your name to RenagadeGuy now? Very pretty boat, beautiful lines to be sure. The powerpole will be your best friend. You weren't kidding when you said the garage was packed full were you? You're gonna miss those days where you could skip cleaning the boat. Can't do that on this one! 
Thresh


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

new boat looks great congrats 
talk to you soon


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Beautiful boat steve can't wait 2 see it in person


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> also sorry for this but it is a job that was given to me for some unknown reason......Looks Tippy!


Someone has to do it... ;D

Nice skiff.

Cheers
Capt. jan


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Steve, I believe you owe me a trip ;D Schweeeet rig. You can go offshore with that boat.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Steve, that is a sweet boat!!! Good Luck with it. We still have to hook up to do the exchange.

Dave


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Shane let me know when. Dave call me so I could get the gelcoat to you.


----------

